# Mac OS X USB to Parallel Connector Driver Help.



## jge_ga (Jun 25, 2005)

I am trying to hook my Epson LQ-570+ ESCP2 Printer to my Mac Mini. I bought a USB to Parallel (IEEE-1284) Connector in order to connect them together but come to find out, the Connector is for PC only. I am running Mac OS X 10.3.9 and is there a way I can convert/install the driver from the CD that came with the connector onto my Mac? And just for a little background a few months ago I switched from Windows to Mac so I pretty much don't have a clue about most of the applications/features/abilities associated with Macintosh and Apple. I appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## riccbhard (Jun 25, 2005)

This may help you: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43027

And, welcome to the forum!


----------



## gsahli (Jun 25, 2005)

No driver required.


----------



## jge_ga (Jun 25, 2005)

If I choose USB in the Device drop down box in Add Printer of Print & Fax, the box below  it shows in the "Product" column "IEEE-1284 Controller" and right next to that in the "Type" column it has "Driver Not Installed".


----------



## gsahli (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that means no printer driver matches that printer name.


----------



## jge_ga (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't really think it is the Driver for the Printer because I downloaded that from Epson.com. The USB/Parallel Controller is what has "Driver Not Installed" and since it is a PC only Cable I know that is ONE of the problems but I won't be sure if it is the only problem until I can get the driver installed. So what I am doing now is trying to find a way to install the driver off of the CD that came with the Cable onto Mac OS X but I haven't found out any conversions yet.


----------



## BorneoBound (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know how helpful this will be because I am running OS X 10.4, I don't have a USB  - parallel converter nor an Epson LQ 570 printer.

Anyway, here goes. Given that your computer recognizes the USB - parallel converter that might not be the problem. When you get the "Driver Not Installed" message do you see a "Print Using:" pop-up menu?

If you do, try choosing "ESP" then "Epson 24-Pin series".

I hope that helps more than it hinders!


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 27, 2005)

USB to parallel causes sometimes heavy problems. And most of the time it's not supported by the manufacturers.


----------



## jge_ga (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks BorneoBound, that worked, my Printer works now. And thanks to everyone who replied ya'll were a big help. Hopefully this will help someone who might have this same problem in the future(unless I'm the only one left on this planet that still uses dot matrix). Thanks Again.


----------

